# *My First Groom*



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Today I worked on my very first groom (outside of Teddie and Velma) and I must say she made my jaw drop. 

This is a dog that Angie watches after and takes to be groomed when she can. The owners don’t take care of her and they keep her chained both inside and outside the home. So she becomes a filthy mess to say the least. Since Angie was going to set up an appointment for her, I told her I’d ask my boss if he’d mind if I came in on an off day. 

So today I took her up to the shop around noon and with a little help she came out great. Here she is.

Before and after body









Before and after face


















What do you guys think?​


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

What a cutie You did a great job, I'm sure she feels _much_ better!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Great Job Teddie! She looks so cute. You can groom my Shih Tzu when I get her/him. :d


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

they almost look like different dogs! Great job.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW she looks great!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Love your style! Its different than what I usualy see, but it really works! If I had a foofie I'd like that trim.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Teddie you did a wonderful job!!! You should be very very proud. 

I'm sure this little pup feels so much better. She does look like a different dog.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww! You did such a great job! She really does look great & I bet she feels good too


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job! She looks much happier now. Her face is adorable. Who would have thought that cute dog was hiding under all that muck.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice job! She is such a cutie patootie!


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

Great job on the groom. Did you use a whitener or it was just a wash?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sure she feels sooooo much better....I think you did a wonderful job!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you guys.  I can't take all the credit because I did have help, but for not just hacking away at her... you can a big difference. She WAS so happy afterwards!



XyKo said:


> Great job on the groom. Did you use a whitener or it was just a wash?


I didn't use any whitener on her, but I wish I had. She came out a lot brighter with just a bath, but I think that little extra would have been even better.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks so happy in her after pics!!! Great job!!!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

She does look real nice & bright afterwards! Does she enjoy being bathed? I know a lot of dogs really act like they feel soooo good after a bath but I've seem some dogs that really seem to actually enjoy_ being _bathed & it's so fun bathing those that do!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

DJsMom said:


> She does look real nice & bright afterwards! Does she enjoy being bathed? I know a lot of dogs really act like they feel soooo good after a bath but I've seem some dogs that really seem to actually enjoy_ being _bathed & it's so fun bathing those that do!


She didn't mind being bathed. We use a water filtration system at the shop, so between that and the nice warm water after she's been out in the cold and rain, I know she must have been loving it. She stood still for me to dry her too. 

She went from hanging her head and just kind of nudging her tail, to full fledged tail wagging, grins, and bear hugs. It was just icing on the cake to see her so happy.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Great job on her Teddy; faces are the most difficult to perfect as far grooming goes, and you nailed her little head right on!! Fabulous job...

The only things I see, would be to clear out her eyes and bridge of nose a bit better; especially since she doesnt' get groomed often. And the blending at the top of the legs could be improved a bit...other than that, she really looks like a pro went at her


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Great job!!!! Her face is very pretty.


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

She looks soooo happy! I can imagine her prancing around, "Look at me, I am so pretty!"
Good job!


----------



## susieihavenolife (Aug 16, 2009)

She looks great! I would let you groom my dogs. She is even smiling in her after pictures because she knows she looks so good plus she feels a 100% better. What a nice thing to do for her. But she needs to live somewhere that she isn't chained inside and out :~( day after day.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

She looks so much better, you did a great job!


----------



## pupmom (Aug 5, 2009)

She looks great. You did a good job!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

What a sweetheart. She looks amazing! I'd bring Buddy to you.


----------

